# Is my honey fermented?



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

Did it taste sour, yeasty, or alcoholic? If not, it's probably not fermented. Some flowers have nectar that has a stronger taste--a lot of fall flowers are like that. This year I sampled honey from my hive in spring, summer, and fall, and they tasted completely different from each other, with fall being the strongest. So if your honey tastes like regular honey, just stronger, but "not in a bad way," it's probably fine for you to enjoy.


----------



## MzzBee (Apr 22, 2015)

Westhill, 
It didn't taste sour but I'm still not sure about an alcoholic or yeasty taste. I'm going to have my dad taste it and see what he thinks. Thank you.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Unless it was fermented when you froze it, it shouldn't be fermented now. Like Westhill said, fall honey usually tastes stronger than spring honey as well as usually being darker.


----------



## MzzBee (Apr 22, 2015)

GaryG74,
I don't remember the frame of honey looking funny. Most of my honey was pretty dark last year. Thank you.


----------

